# Closest alternative to Klonopin?



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Besides Xanax, whats the next best thing to Klonopin?

Im going back to my old psychiatrist for one last session to see if she'll prescribe me something similar. Its a long shot, but nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I would say lorazepam, nothing is really as strong as Klonopin though, why do you want to get off the klonopin??


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Valium (diazepam) is the closest benzodiazepine to klonopin is it's long method of action. It has a much longer half life then klonopin but it's effects dont seem to last quite as long. But it's close enough. It's 20 times weaker then klonopin by weight so 10mg's of valium=0.5mg's of clonazepam. That's just a rough guide though everyone is different.

For some stupid reason it still get's a bad rap amount doctor's even though drug's like xanax and ativan are more likely to be habit forming.

Is the klonopin not working at all or what?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh I'm not even on klonopin. I'm having extrordinary difficulty finding someone who'll prescribe anti anxiety meds.

Its awful. I mean really, really f'ucking awful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Yea, i've heard that out of the states or canada it can be very hard to get anti-anxiety meds, or even a psych appt in general, i dont know why that is but thats terrible


----------

